# Pass of Brander Steel 4-masted barque 1890-1916



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Completed today, Sunday, 25th November, 2012.
Bob


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Truly outstanding, a very pleasing model.
regards, Gretaston.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thank you.
Bob


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Wow rigging at that scale is unbelievable, beautiful model. Derek


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Derek,
Not all that difficult really, the rigging is all fine copper wire stretched slightly to make it straight. Required length measured from model with dividers and cut to length with scalpel. Pick up in centre with fine tweezers, dip each end in glue and place in position! No knots anywhere.
Bob


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Bob, it's very timely. Next year I am going to start a scratch build of the S.Y. Scotia at 1:80 scale, so I will certainly try your rigging method. Derek


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

You make such a nice presentation Bob. You must be proud!


----------

